# New Christmas Layout!



## charliem (Dec 23, 2012)

The goal is to have this ready to put a small tree on it. Fixing to order some trees, shrubbery and ballast. But open to ideas on what to paint the plywood, building or two. Any suggestions are appreciated since ...... I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IM DOING! But I’m having a ball !


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2018)

You are off to a good start, Charlie. You could paint the plywood white to look like snow. Another option, if you don't want a snow layout, is to use Ready Grass from Woodland Scenics. It's a very high quality grass matt that doesn't shed and gives a finished look right away. Good luck with this project and have fun with it.


----------

